# Hornby R044 Switch



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi

I want to electrify my Hornby points, although there is plently of info out there I can't seem to get the answer I'm looking for, so at the risk of asking the same question.

How do the Hornby R044 switches work?

I realise that they are a on-off-on switch, so when it's in the 1st ON postion the point is open you push the lever through the OFF to the 2nd ON position the point closes. Can you leave the lever in either ON position or do you have to bring it back to the OFF position?

What happens if the lever stays in the ON position.

Do I need a Capacitor Discharge Unit (I only have 10points) and if so what make and size?

The controller I have a Thyristor Control Unit by Radar it has 3 outputs
(i) Controlled output 12v DC
(ii) Uncontrolled Output 12v DC
(iii) Output 15V ac Total output load 1.5amps.

Can I use (ii) or (iii) to control the points?

I was going to get second controller (just a Hornby Set, I have a simple layout), or should I get a stand alone controller, rather than one with a set.

Cheers


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Switches like that to control HO turnouts usually are designed to stay in either the forward or rearward position. In both cases no contact is made until you push it slightly further in the intended direction at which point a momentary contact is made to operate the turnout.

The intended purpose of leaving the switch lever in a forward or rearward position is to indicate the present direction of the turnout (either straight or turned).

Capacitive discharge units can be used with your setup but may not be necessary and adds an additional cost.










These units are available from a guy named Ken Stapleton. They work very well, have a LED indicator capability, and can be purchased assembled or as parts. The rest is up to you!

PS I have no information on your Radar unit.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Hornby turnout motors appear to be twin coil type similar
to those by Atlas.

Those coils are very sensitive to 'stuck' switch or 'pushed too long'
power bursts by an operator.

You will be protecting your turnout motors from these
possibilities by using a Capacitor Discharge unit. You can
buy them or almost as easily make your own.

Don


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

The Radar transform is well over 40yrs old, but still working 

The switch I was thinking of getting as an S1046 • SPST (On/Off/Momentary) 10A Heavy Duty Toggle Switch (Altronics Website)

I guess I would need a CDU. Does anyone have a link to a CDU I can take a look at, my electrical knowledge is not that great to know what exactly I'm looking for.

That would bring me to my next question I would like to place green and red LED's to indicate if the point is open or closed

Green LED 8000mcd 5mm (10-Pack)

Is there a wiring diagram that would show how the switch, LED, CDU and point are wired together?

I would like to use signals but this board is going to be mobile for the time being and anything that sticks up too high is going to come off

Cheers


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I built my own CDU using a diagram from a Kalmbach publication
of model electronics. If you would PM me your mailing address I
can send a copy of it. My scanner is not working or I would post it.

If you want LED indication of point position of your turnouts you
would best be advised to use Tortoise turnout motors. They have
built in switches that would control your LEDs. They also would
need only a DPDT switch to throw each turnout and no CDU needed.
You would want a RED/GREEN LED. It's color determined by
polarity given to it.

As to wiring twin coil turnout motors I would use a simple normally off
push button setup using power thru a CDU. You would have a button
for straight and one for diversion for each turnout. No switches 
necessary. The input to each button comes from the CDU. The output
of each goes to appropriate straight or divert terminal on the turnout.
A common buss would connect the common terminal on all turnouts
and to the accessory on the power pack while the other terminal
on the power pack goes to input of the CDU.

With twin coil motors, panel LEDs could be controlled by using a DPDT switch for each
turnout with one side controlling straight or diversion thru a
normally off push button to activate the motor. The other side
switches LED from red to green as position indication.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

KEN'S HOBBY ELECTRONICS PAGE

Ken's page above has all kinds of solutions for you, either pre-built, or build your own, including schematics if you have a well stocked junk box.

The item I pictured has provision for LED indicators that can be mounted on the control board on the layout (signal lights) or both.

Although having a separate unit for each turnout looks unnecessarily redundant, it greatly simplifies diagnosis and repair should something go wrong at a later date and won't disable the entire layout. The actual switches that operate each unit remain in the last position to indicate which way the turnout is thrown.

If you decide to forgo the cd units, atlas makes cheap switches that slide to the correct position (left or right) but only operate the switch when you press down (pushbutton).










or you can get SPDT center off momentary switches in bulk on E-Bay.


----------



## regme (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for that, looks like just what I was after


----------

